# Lotrimin (clotrimazole) Ok on dog?



## lgnutah

On another thread someone said their vet recommended clotrimazole (Brand name is Lotrimin) for fungal issues on a dog-but didn't say if the cream was dangerous if the dog licked the area after application.
I have a cone and can put it on Brooks if the cream is hazardous if ingested.


----------



## lgnutah

Bumping up


----------



## lgnutah

Bumping again in hopes that someone knows


----------



## iansgran

Can you call the company or poison control?


----------



## fostermom

I would put the cone on him, personally. If the vet doesn't say that it's definitely non toxic, I wouldn't let him lick it off.


----------



## iansgran

I googled ingesting it and it said to contact poison control if you do, now they are thinking people not dogs, but don't let him lick it.


----------



## lgnutah

Given it is prescribed for jock itch for humans, let's not go there.....


----------



## lgnutah

Did a google and found this:

We have not seen problems when pets have ingested miconazole or clotrimazole even when we have been using it for some time but I am not sure that there are never problems. Mike Richards, DVM 12/4/2000 

Read more: Fungal Infections in Dogs ​


----------



## Jackiediane1

*Lotrimin for dogs*



lgnutah said:


> On another thread someone said their vet recommended clotrimazole (Brand name is Lotrimin) for fungal issues on a dog-but didn't say if the cream was dangerous if the dog licked the area after application.
> I have a cone and can put it on Brooks if the cream is hazardous if ingested.


I used the Lotrimin powder on my golden. He was a mess of red scabby raised itchy blotches on his tummy area. I had gone through two rounds of antibiotics and they eventually disappeared only to appear again a month later. Two days of Lotrimin powder rubbed on his tummy area 2 x a day and they dried up and flaked away. He didn't chew his tummy because I think the Lotrimin eased the itching. It was a good find for me. Didn't seem to affect him except that he's a happier dog now.


----------

